# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  BeyondTrust Privilege Manager: навстречу безопасному десктопу

## SDA

отя появление UAC (User Account Control) в Windows Vista было несомненно шагом в правильном направлении, многие восприняли его неоднозначно, и нередко данный механизм попросту отключают (забывая, что при этом перестают работать и другие защитные механизмы). Парадокс ситуации заключается в том, что, по словам представителей Microsoft, он как раз и призван тревожить пользователя, чтобы тот понимал серьезность выполняемых им действий. Кроме того, UAC должен бы стимулировать сторонних разработчиков к созданию программ, по возможности не требующих для исполнения (там, где это возможно) административных привилегий, однако и здесь до всеобщего консенсуса еще далеко. Тем не менее в Windows 7 доработанный UAC стал результатом очередного компромисса, что незамедлительно привело к появлению методов его обхода.

Впрочем, в любом случае UAC больше ориентирован на индивидуальных пользователей и мало пригоден в корпоративной среде (все еще в значительной степени полагающейся на Windows XP), где за настройку и функционирование компьютеров отвечают системные администраторы, а пользователи, соответственно, полностью «поражены в правах» (т. е. не могут быть даже локальными администраторами). При всей своей оправданности данный подход, однако, приносит множество неудобств: пользователь не может самостоятельно установить нужную программу, запустить вручную утилиту, вроде дефрагментатора, и по любому подобному вопросу вынужден обращаться к техническому персоналу.
Впрочем, для этой проблемы существует элегантное решение, хотя и полагающееся на стороннее ПО. BeyondTrust Privilege Manager позволяет организовать рабочую среду в компании таким образом, что обычные пользователи смогут выполнять ряд предопределенных задач, которые автоматически (в том числе и совершенно «прозрачно», без лишних вопросов и подтверждений) будут запускаться с повышенными привилегиями. дальше http://itc.ua/node/36770

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

